# Cách trị mụn cám tại nhà từ thiên nhiên hiệu quả nhất



## luuanh95 (7/10/19)

*Cách trị mụn cám tại nhà bằng trứng gà*
+ Bạn có biết, ở trong lòng trắng của quả trứng gà có chứa rất nhiều vitamin B, các chất chống oxy hóa, nó có công dụng giúp nuôi dưỡng tế bào da, không những vậy còn làm trắng mịn da.

+ Thế nên, lòng trắng trứng gà được coi là “thần dược” của chị em trong việc chăm sóc sắc đẹp, đặc biệt là với cách trị mụn cám tại nhà.

_



_
_Cách trị mụn cám hiệu quả tại nhà bằng trứng gà._​
*Cách thực hiện:*
Bước 1: Dùng lòng trắng của quả trứng gà rồi pha với một ít nước cốt chanh.

Bước 2: Dùng một tấm vải khô, mềm, hoặc mặt nạ giấy, nhúng vào hỗn hợp trên rồi đắp lên mặt tầm 30 – 60 phút. Sau khi gỡ lớp mặt nạ ra, hoặc lớp vải, mụn cám sẽ dính trên mặt nạ và bị loại bỏ ra bên ngoài.

Để đạt được hiệu quả cao nhất, bạn nên làm cách trị mụn cám này từ 3-4 lần/1 tuần để đạt hiệu quả..

*Cách trị mụn cám tại nhà với cà chua*
+ Cà chua không đơn thuần là một thực phẩm, mà nó còn là một loại nguyên liệu để chị em làm đẹp, bởi trong cà chua có chứa rất nhiều vitamin thiết yếu cho cơ thể.

+ Nó có công dụng trị mụn cám rất tốt, ngoài ra sau khi thực hiện, chị em sẽ nhận thấy lỗ chân lông được thu gọn hơn. Vì thế hãy kiên trì để có một làn da đẹp, nói không với mụn cám nhé.





​*Cách trị mụn cám từ cà chua gồm các bước:*

Bước 1: Lấy 1 quả cà chua đã bỏ hột, sau đó nghiền nhuyễn bằng một chiếc muỗng nhỏ.

Bước 2: Thoa lên toàn bộ khuôn mặt hỗn hợp vừa tạo được, tập trung vào những vùng có nhiều mụn cám nhất, rồi để trong vòng 20-30 phút, sau đó rủa sạch với nước.

Kiên trì làm 3 lần/1 tuần để đạt hiệu quả tốt nhất.\

*Cách trị mụn cám tại nhà bằng lá trầu không*
+Lá trầu không có tác dụng diệt khuẩn, làm thu gọn lỗ chân lông. Không những vậy lá trầu không còn làm tiêu sạch đi vết dầu, làm tiêu đi nhân mụn và tế bào chết.

+ Vì vậy chị em đã truyền tay cách trị mụn cám tại nhà rất hiệu quả này.





​
*Cách thực hiện:*

Bước 1: Lấy 3 lá trầu không rửa sạch rồi vò nát

Bước 2: Lấy một ly nước nóng rồi bỏ 3 lá trầu không vào đó, để nguội.

Bước 3: Khi đã thấy ly nước trầu không nguội, rửa mặt với nước đó. Phải rửa thật kỹ ở nơi chứa nhiều dầu và mụn cám..Chú ý nên rửa từ 3 đến 4 lần để có một làn da mịn màng không tì vết.

*Cách trị mụn cám tại nhà hiệu quả với nha đam*
Trong nha đam có chứa 18 nguyên tố vi lượng, 11 chủng amino gốc acid tự do, và hơn 20 loại khoáng chất khác nhau, vì thế mà nó có tính kháng viêm, chống khuẩn, ngăn ngừa cồi nhân mụn cám, là một cách trị mụn cám hữu hiệu không thể bỏ qua.





​+ Sử dụng gel nha đam trị mụn cám hiệu quả

+ Sử dụng gel nha đam là một trong những cách trị mụn cám tại nhà hiệu quả

*Các cách thực hiện:*
Bước 1: Chọn một nhánh nha đam tươi, rồi gọt vỏ lấy phần gel

Bước 2: Sau khi làm sạch mặt, bôi lớp gel nha đam lên vùng bị mụn cám. Để tầm 20 phút rồi cho dưỡng chất thấm vào da, sau đó rửa mặt lại thật sạch. Cách trị mụn cám tại nhà bằng nha đam này hãy làm hàng ngày để có kết quả tốt nhất, nó không chỉ giúp loại bỏ mụn cám mà còn giúp bạn có một làn da trắng sáng và săn chắc khỏe.


----------



## Crazis.vn (7/10/19)

đúng thông tin mình đang cần ạ!!!


----------

